# Looking for documents for drawings on Klipsch Jubilee



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

I am considering making a set as a project. No problems here with the tool and ability, just need to find the time. I am hoping to find another home builder that has had success with this speaker. The I realize I will need to buy several components including the HUGE HF horn.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Before you decide on such a big project, go and hear some. You may love them, you may not.

The only place I've seen builds for these is the Klipsch forum but beware the place is utterly ruled by fanbois so take what you read with a grain of salt, and get to hear them for yourself first.

Having designed and built large horn system, and modified my Khorns and LaScala beyond recognition, I am very sceptical of a 2 way horn system performing all that well.


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Thanks. That is one of my reasons for wanting to build. I figure if I go pay full pop and then want to sell, I will be out major cash and probably not too many people wanting to buck up for them.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

fastline said:


> Thanks. That is one of my reasons for wanting to build. I figure if I go pay full pop and then want to sell, I will be out major cash and probably not too many people wanting to buck up for them.


If you buy them, they will have far more resale than a DIY version, which usually only gets the secondhand values of the drivers/flares and not much more. The DIY will also cost time and money (construction materials) that you won't recoup if you don't like them.

You really need to get to hear a pair. Find someone that has some and ask and see if you can come over and have a listen even if that means a long drive to get to where they are. My longest 'listen' trip is Sydney to Melbourne, about 1100mi round, and it was well worth it as I hated what I heard there. Most people are open to you coming for a listen as they like to show off their toys.

Bringing beer is also good.


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Thanks but we are a mfg so making them will not be a massive challenge. Cost will also be MUCH lower than the typical build. 


Did you listen to the Jubilee by chance? I am still kind of wondering about the 2way vs 3way versions.


----------



## Coytee (May 7, 2010)

fastline said:


> I am considering making a set as a project. No problems here with the tool and ability, just need to find the time. I am hoping to find another home builder that has had success with this speaker. The I realize I will need to buy several components including the HUGE HF horn.


I know there are some (non-official) plans floating around on the Klipsch forum. Some people have extracted, cobbed, extrapolated the design from the AES article. I do not know how accurate the design is.



A9X said:


> I am very sceptical of a 2 way horn system performing all that well.


You should then hear a pair. I've owned LaScalas for 32 years and owned my lifelong dream...(Khorns). I heard the Jubilee and literally, went home that next week, sold the Khorns within an HOUR (true story) and ordered a pair of Jubilee's. As fine of speaker as the others are, there is simply no real competition for the improvements they've made.

Yes, I'm a fanbois 

Back to Fast.... I looked to see if I could send you a PM and didn't see it. Then again, I had issues with my Cookies and didn't look after I allowed them. Regardless.... how close are you to Wichita?

If you have not put any effort forth yet to hear them and are near Wichita, I can get you an audition with a guy there that will have you walking out of his house with a smile of disbelief.


Side comment on one of the improvements of the Jubilee over the others....is the fact that it's 2-way in the home. My Khorns took about 30 feet before their sound merged into what I'd call a point source type sound. Once I put my Jubilee's in the same corners with the same electronics (save the addition of the active), I soon went to that 30' spot away to hear how much better they'd sound there. I was curious as to why they did not. What I also realized is they sounded better closer.

Ultimately, what I've realized is because they are a 2-way, their sound 'bubble' comes together much closer than the 3-way Khorn, therefore, they sound better sooner.

Definatley worth a listen if you are intrigued with them. Anyone is welcome to hear mine. I can also create a JubeScala which is using the huge K402 horn on top of a LaScala bass bin, taking the LaScala down to a 2-way speaker. It also sounds fabulous. I'm in Knoxville, TN.


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Coytee, I think we have talked on the Klipsch forum before and yes, I do know Bill in Wichita but have not made it over to see him yet. 

All, in all, just trying to get a feel for this. No rush. Will probably be a while before I can build these. I would also like to find another source for horns. The klipsch units are VERY expensive for what they are (a shell) and I would like to experiment with something cheaper but still just as big. I think the horn driver is a 3" unit. IMO, I think the larger horns open up the sound more and fill a room better. When you look at "real" audio horn speakers, the horns are very large. Obviously I have some home work to do in sonic understanding before attempting this...


----------



## Coytee (May 7, 2010)

fastline said:


> Coytee, I think we have talked on the Klipsch forum before and yes, I do know Bill in Wichita but have not made it over to see him yet.
> 
> All, in all, just trying to get a feel for this. No rush. Will probably be a while before I can build these. I would also like to find another source for horns. The klipsch units are VERY expensive for what they are (a shell) and I would like to experiment with something cheaper but still just as big. I think the horn driver is a 3" unit. IMO, I think the larger horns open up the sound more and fill a room better. When you look at "real" audio horn speakers, the horns are very large. Obviously I have some home work to do in sonic understanding before attempting this...


Ok gotcha! I'm here to tell you that you are delaying at your own frustration!

Once you get a chance to hear those you will walk out of his place thinking "WOW**, why did I wait soooooooo long to hear those and how fast can I acquire some" (or build as it may be).

Regarding the expense, they are expensive for the 10 pounds of molded plastic however, you are also getting a lot of engineering in them and can rest that they will work correctly right out of the box with all of the crossover design already done.

another idea is to look into the smaller K510 horn. It's also not terribly cheap so for my money I'd rather jump to the larger horn BUT...you could build a tophat for it much easier and have a speaker looking like a quasi-Klipschorn with a finished top section.

Having heard both horns in their anechoic chamber though, I was amazed at how much sound spilled around the K510 to the backside of it, compared to how little spilled behind the K402. What this taught me was this larger horn has MUCH better control of the sound and will be creating fewer room problems since more of the sound is going where it is suppsoed to go.

You're posting this in the DYI forum so that alone makes it rather foreign to me... I'm more of a plug/play kinda guy and am not very creative with my hands so I tip my hat to those of you who can build these things! I personally find it easier to just get the parts and put them together as contrasted with trying to semi-engineer a final speaker with some trial/error and education.

I'm a "hit the easy button" kinda guy :T


----------

